# Vail Pass



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

the north side of 70 has some awesome steeper trees with some lower angle wide-open meadows..the area is called 'Uneva'. you can already see skin tracks in places if you don't know where to go. The south side has some good short steep shots (too short for the hike it takes to get to them unless you have a sled) with good cliff hucks..that stuff can slide/sluffs alot tho.. the lines are obvious .. 

If you have access to a sled there are tons of goods to hit on the south side way further off of 70..If you want silence and solitude, head to the north tho

fun mellow place.. even with the slednecks..i'm just jealous i aint got one.


----------

